# Double Tap residential service panel



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Barring any local amendments, it's legal to pigtail in a panel.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Its just to bar against the two "paths" to the breaker. And yes, almost certainly you will have plenty of space in the panel to do it...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Some breakers legally allow "double taps" :whistling2:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

"I have a double tap on a breaker that is not for 2 conductor use"


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> "I have a double tap on a breaker that is not for 2 conductor use"


OK:confused1:

Chris


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

raider1 said:


> OK:confused1:
> 
> Chris


I was quoting the original poster in response to celtic. It seemed he thought the OP didn't know that, the way I read the OP was that he was aware of that and that it wasn't one of those.


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

that ruling was to prevent a lot of switch legs and the like being brought thru the panel. we can still get away with one or two say for a pool light. but pigtailing go for it.


----------

